# New Vera Bradley Kindle covers!!



## PinkKindle

So exciting -- new beautiful Vera Bradley ereader covers!  The site says they arrive July 10. The small fits the Baby Kindle and the Touch, and the medium fits the Kindle Keyboard and the Fire. There is also a large tablet size. Both the small and medium are $39.

Here is the small (5 1/2" x 7" Fits Kindle, Kindle Touch, NOOK Simple Touch, Kobo Touch, Sony Reader Touch Edition, Sony Reader Pocket Edition, Sony Reader Wi-Fi):

















http://www.verabradley.com/product/Category/Tech-Cases/Small-eBook-Cover/1001717/defaultColor/Priscilla+Pink/pc/638/c/0/sc/821/p/1001717.uts

and the medium (5 1/2" x 8" Fits: Kindle Fire, Kindle Keyboard, NOOK, Kobo Wi-Fi, Kobo Touch, Kobo Vox, Sony Reader Wi-Fi, Black Berry PlayBook, Samsung Galaxy Tb, HTC Flyer, Dell Streak 7):

















http://www.verabradley.com/product/Category/Tech-Cases/Medium-eBook-Cover/1001716/defaultColor/Indigo+Pop/pc/638/c/0/sc/821/p/1001716.uts

So, so, so excited!!!


----------



## bevie125

These are so cute! I have the ereader sleeve and use it for my fire, but oh my! I might have just started my addiction back up again, LOL. The only thing I'm a little weary of is the fact that it doesnt have some sort of secure closure for when I carry it in my bag.


----------



## Vet

How cute! I tried their bags, but found that they were just too "busy" for me. These cases would really brighten up a Kindle though.


----------



## katy32

I plan on being there when they open on the 10th!  I have a $20 off coupon, and my kindle touch has never had a case! I'm just a little excited.


----------



## Emmalita

They have little lights you can clip on to them too. Very cute!


----------



## Meemo

Emmalita said:


> They have little lights you can clip on to them too. Very cute!


I hadn't seen the lights - pretty cute!
http://www.verabradley.com/product/Clip-Light/1001738/defaultColor/Lime%27s+Up/p/1001738.uts?fromSearch=1


----------



## PinkKindle

Emmalita said:


> They have little lights you can clip on to them too. Very cute!


I saw the lights, and they look adorable, but somehow, although I can justify to myself paying $39 for a cover (okay, $39 each for 2 covers ), somehow I can't see spending that much on the light, even though it's really cute. Now I would say that that might change when I see it in the store when I go today to get my covers, but apparently the light isn't available until the 19th, so I might be safe -- LOL! 

I'm super excited about the covers -- I can't wait to see them! I hope they have the colors I want in the store today -- it's a pretty small store I'll be going to. I'm hoping for Paisley Meets Plaid for my KK (though the covered Kindle goes into an E-Reader Sleeve in my purse that's Very Berry Paisley, so I could go with that too) and Priscilla Pink for my Touch -- those will match my skins the best. I'll try to post pictures later if anyone's interested.


----------



## lindnet

PinkKindle said:


> I'll try to post pictures later if anyone's interested.


Interested!!


----------



## katy32

I got one for my ipad and one for my kindle touch today!  I put my birthday coupon to good use.  I will try and figure out how to post pictures.  The one thing I did notice is the small cover has a magnet in it but after fighting to get my touch to fit inside of it, the magnetic closure no longer works.  This may end up going back because there is no way to keep it closed in my purse.


----------



## katy32

Kindle Touch Cover









Inside









Ipad Cover


----------



## PinkKindle

katy32 said:


> I got one for my ipad and one for my kindle touch today! I put my birthday coupon to good use. I will try and figure out how to post pictures. The one thing I did notice is the small cover has a magnet in it but after fighting to get my touch to fit inside of it, the magnetic closure no longer works. This may end up going back because there is no way to keep it closed in my purse.


I got excited about the magnet too, but actually the magnet was only inside the cardboard packaging parts -- not in the actual cover. The cover itself stays closed nicely but doesn't actually latch in any way. I'm still okay with it, though -- I really like them! I'll post my review and pics below.


----------



## PinkKindle

I got the small cover for my Touch and the medium for my KK, and I was able to find the colors I wanted! I really like them. There is no way to keep it closed, which would probably be an issue for some, but I'm personally fine with that. I keep the Kindle Keyboard in my purse inside the VB E-Reader Sleeve, so I don't need a way to keep it closed, and I keep the Touch at home, so it doesn't need a closure either. As stated in the post above, the cardboard packing materials that the cover comes in have a magnetic closure (I guess so they'll sit well in the store or during shipping?), but the cover itself does not. The packaging also states that the covers are made by Lightwedge for VB.

The cover feels really nice. The outside is the smooth cotton in the print. It's not quilted like the bags are, it's stretched smooth. It feels like it might have a bit of a coating on it (compared to how VB bags usually feel). There is some padding underneath the cotton, and then I guess a board or something to keep the front and back solid. The spine does not have this and is clearly meant to be able to fold back. I'm not sure what the interior is made of. It feels kind of like leather but not quite. It has a little bit more of a rubbery feeling than leather, but not like neoprene or anything like that. It's smooth, not suede or felt-like. I really like how it feels actually. There is a thin pocket that runs the length of the inside front cover, but it's sewn pretty tight against the cover -- nothing thicker than a sheet of paper or two would fit. The stitching is very nice and even and coordinates with the colors, and nothing seems loose or anything. There is a Vera Bradley signature printed inside the front cover and on a sewn-on patch on the back cover.

Both Kindles fit very well in their covers. The elastic seems very secure at the corners. The colors of the elastic match a contrasting color from the outside of the cover, not the color of the inside. The Touch is pretty much exactly the size of the small cover (it goes up to the stitching with a small border around that). The KK has about 1/4 inch at the top and bottom before the stitching, so a slightly larger E-reader could fit there, but it doesn't look weird or anything. The elastics on the larger cover are sewn further from the edges (toward the middle), so a smaller E-reader would also fit in the case. However, they do stretch fine to allow the KK. The bottom elastics could cover the arrow and back buttons a bit; however, they can also be positioned to not cover the buttons and seem to stay fine that way. The covers both fold back very well and seem like they'd be very comfortable to read with.

Now for the pictures (clickable thumbnails, if I did it right)!  For each set, first is the small cover with the Touch in Priscilla Pink and second is the medium cover with the KK in Paisley Meets Plaid:

Front:
 
Open:
 
Back:
 
Folded open to read:
 
Folded open on desk (lies flat):
 
Inside VB E-Reader Sleeve (Very Berry Paisley) (the larger cover is tight, but it does zip!):


----------



## lindnet

Thanks to you both for the pictures and reviews!  They sure are cute covers!  I am a Vera Bradley lover, so I may just HAVE to have one (or two).


----------



## Cuechick

Got mine yesterday but it has a very strong odor....anyone else notice this? Does it go away? Is mine unique? Thinking of exchanging it....


----------



## hsuthard

Mine has an odor, but I didn't notice it. I just picked it up to smell it. I guess it's dissipated somewhat in the past few days.

FYI, if you have an Amazn Visa, you can use the Kindle40 code to get 40% off the VB covers and lights , at least the ereader size. I ended up getting two as well.


----------



## katy32

mine do not have an odor thankfully.  I did end up keeping them both.


----------



## izzy

Cuechick said:


> Got mine yesterday but it has a very strong odor....anyone else notice this? Does it go away? Is mine unique? Thinking of exchanging it....


Mine came in today with a VERY strong odor as well. I'm putting my kindle into the lighted cover to see how long the odor takes to disappear because it makes me sick to use the VB one with that smell.


----------



## cc1013

Hi!  I received the VB cover for my KTouch earlier this week after breaking down and purchasing both the cover and light with the recent 40% off offer on Amazon.  I have to say, I love it!  It feels fantastic both on the inside and outside.  Plus, the light is very small, but does a great job.  

My only complaint is the lack of a closure on the case, but i think I've found a solution for that.  Today, a thin black elastic hair band fell out of my purse.  It was one without any metal.  I thought it might be a great closure for the case and it works very well.  I stretched to band to go around the case horizontally and it seems to be doing the job.  I also have a VB sleeve, but sometimes don't want that much bulk in my purse.

Just wanted to pass along the info.  


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Imogen Rose

Cute!


----------



## Cuechick

If anyone is interested I am selling mine for just $20 including shipping...cute cover but I got a m-edge.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,129443.0.html


----------

